# Crawfish Etouffee



## chilerelleno (Nov 23, 2018)

*Crawfish Etouffee*

Make a roux of 1 stick of butter and 2/3C flour.
Cook to a nice color like that of peanut butter.
Add in your Cajun Holy Trinity, 1-1/2C finely diced onion, 1C finely diced Green bell pepper, 1/2C finely diced celery and cook till veggies start to soften.
Add in 2C chicken stock, 1T minced garlic, 1-1/2C chopped tomatoes.
I used a mix a Cajun spices to get a nice spicy flavor suitable for my palate.
Bring it to a slow boil and then lower to simmering, if it is too thick add more stock, broth or water to thin it.
Add in crawfish and cook for another 10 minutes.
Serve over white rice.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Nov 23, 2018)

That looks amazing!


----------



## redheelerdog (Nov 23, 2018)

That's what I'm talking bout'!

You need to move up North, closer to Montana so I might be able to try some of that!  :D


----------



## foamheart (Nov 23, 2018)

Those are really plump and clean crawfish. Looks good.


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> That looks amazing!


Appreciate it Scott, I just got done with a midnite snack and it was pretty amazing again.


redheelerdog said:


> That's what I'm talking bout'!
> 
> You need to move up North, closer to Montana so I might be able to try some of that!  :D


You keep talking, but if you were walking you'd be closer to a plate of it.
Thanks John.


foamheart said:


> Those are really plump and clean crawfish. Looks good.


Extra large, hand picked and cleaned... Paid for it too.
Thanks Kevin.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 24, 2018)

MY GOD.....


----------



## tropics (Nov 24, 2018)

POINTS


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 24, 2018)

Booyah!!!!

Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 24, 2018)

Yes Indeed! Looks good, and I agree, great lookin crawfish!


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 24, 2018)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> MY GOD.....





tropics said:


> POINTS





gmc2003 said:


> Booyah!!!!
> 
> Point for sure.
> Chris





indaswamp said:


> Yes Indeed! Looks good, and I agree, great lookin crawfish!


Thanks guys, really appreciate the replies and Likes.
Etouffee is a an easy meal, give it a go.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 6, 2018)

Any recommendations for those of us not in crawfish country on where to order frozen tail meat? I once made a batch of crawfish etouffee with frozen tail meat from WalMart, imported from China, and it was godawful (I know, what did I expect, right).


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 6, 2018)

Sorry, best you can do is order online from a reputable place and pay the premium price plus overnight shipping.
Or have someone down here ship it to you, but the overnight shipping is exorbitant.


----------



## crpngdth2001 (Dec 6, 2018)

I see you are correct, prices are crazy. I tried cajuncrawfish.com and 10 pounds of tail meat shipped is about $260, or $26/pound. I guess I'll have to wait until it's back in season and have a cousin ship me some - hopefully that will be a bit cheaper.

If I was living in a more urban setting, I'd try farming the darn things..


----------

